# Roadmap Reveals Possible Windows 8 Launch Date



## Jordster (May 14, 2008)

I found this while Googling for Windows 8. It's pretty interesting!

http://windows8center.com/uncategorized/roadmap-reveals-possible-windows-8-launch-date/

Also applies to Windows Server 2008. But what I find really interesting is that they label Windows 8 as a 'Major Release' as to Windows 7 as a 'Major Update'


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Jordster said:


> I found this while Googling for Windows 8. It's pretty interesting!
> 
> http://windows8center.com/uncategorized/roadmap-reveals-possible-windows-8-launch-date/
> 
> Also applies to Windows Server 2008. But what I find really interesting is that they label Windows 8 as a 'Major Release' as to Windows 7 as a 'Major Update'


Man i am still using XP Pro on all but one of my computers, how do you keep up, knew about Windows server 2008 but Windows 8 the OS and I have not even looked at Windows 7 yet


----------



## Jordster (May 14, 2008)

As if you havn't! It's awesome! Running Win 7 RTM x64 now.


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

I have not even seen 7 yet, with my other computers packed away till i know where i will be permanently. I don't want to muck about with the one computer I have access to by changing things, just want to keep it as it is, so I can communicate for now, am itching at the bit to load it on one of my computers to try it out.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Server 8 is the Vista based Windows Server. There will be a new server based on the Windows 8 core.


----------

